# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  Новая разновидность шифровальщика kiaracript

## Infokeeper

Здравствуйте!

Есть ли информация по шифровальщику?
kiaracript.jpg
Обнаружен 27 сентября.

Спасибо.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## thyrex

Никакой. Дешифровки нет.

----------


## Infokeeper

Есть файлы со скриншота куда можно заслать, хочу понять что за вирус и как он работает. Пока увидел только результат, работы а где сам вирус? Компьютеры просканировал уже вдоль и поперек,

----------


## thyrex

Современные шифровальщики после окончания шифрования самоуничтожаются.

----------

